# when he was small...



## gordon (Aug 3, 2011)

when he was 3 months old, smaller than my hand. Just like a snow ball rolling everyday in house... so cute!! :act-up:


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, those pictures are so sweet!! How old is he now or are those current pictures?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He's a tiny as a mouse. It always amazes me how small toys really are. Very cute- any recent pictures?


----------



## gordon (Aug 3, 2011)

this is me now!! i grew up and turn into a handsome!! 1.5 years old... much bigger than b4 :act-up:


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh my, he's absolutely gorgeous, love that trim!


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

I almost couldn't handle picture 2 - he's just too cute!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

He is so sweet!


----------



## gordon (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! show u guys one more pic...


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

^

That picture is just oh-my-goodness cute!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He is so adorable. Fantastic pictures.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG, he's too cute for words!


----------

